# Meeting Childfree Couples



## Kendra

Hi - I'm new to this section, so hope you don't mind me posting a new subject. I hoped you might have some advice. Nearly all our friends have children by now and as time goes by with one BFN after another it looks realistically as though we will remain a childless couple. Understandably, friends with children want to chat about child-oriented subjects - schools, kids shoes, you know the stuff and want to spend weekends doing children oriented things - trips to whatever. What I'm trying to say I s'pose is how and where can DP and I get to meet and make new friends who have interests other than children, so we can do adult things (whoops! and I don't mean _that_ sort of thing!) and talk about subjects other than feeding routines etc.
Oh dear I hope this doesn't sound bitter and mean, that's not at all how it is meant to be. I do enjoy seeing my old friends and their kids, but inevitably we seem to have less in common these days as priorities have changed...
Kendra


----------



## keemjay

hi Kendra 
I know exactly where you are coming from on this one. even if we do get out with our friends that have kids the conversation always inevitably turns to their little ones (and even worse if you have 2 or more couples with kids - they egg eachother on with 'my kid does this and what does yours eat' etc etc) evenings are generally cut short to as people have to get home for babysitters. its not their fault - like you say, you have less in common than before and their lives have taken a different path...its natural to want to do different stuff

my dh and I have pondered on how to find 'adult' company before and its really hard. we love camping but you know kids get everywhere and camping is a family thing.....there are some adult campsites around tho... (and no they're not _that _ sort of thing either!!) we asl for the pitch furthest from the playground and choose campsites that DONT say 'ideal for families'

i wanted us to do an evening class together but dh was having none of it. i still think its a good way to meet people,you meet all sorts, you never know who's gonna pitch up, young and old. i ended up going on my own to a gardening course and made a good friend who hasnt any children and doesnt want any either, so theres no danger of some news from her!!

its difficult cos adult type activities tend to feel kinds fuddy duddy - rambling groups, bridge, saga holidays etc! i've thought for a long time that theres a bit of a gap for the 'child free but still alive inside' market. it would be nice to have a group that organises events - a sort of an extension of the chat board here where you can actually meet up and do things.

i guess i have always tried to utilise the childless friends we DO have as much as poss, and made sure to keep the friendships going, also made efforts with people we have been introduced to that have no kids - my radar goes up when i hear people dont have them, and i make as much effort as i can to be nice and see if they are our type of people, i dont mean i act like a limpet, i just make the most of the opportunities 

i'm just rambling on here, not really much use, would be interested in any tips from others.....

kj x


----------



## Eilidh M

Hi Girls,

I think this is a really tough one.  I have spells of feeling so excluded from the rest of the world as virtually all of the friends we grew up with now have children (some now approaching their teens) .  They seem to have moved on into another phase of life while we are stuck fast at the "dinky" stage.    It is difficult to find others to spend time with, and that worries me too as I feel that dh and I just end up doing everything as a couple, and are a bit cut off from the rest of the world.  I'm so worried that this is just going to get worse as the years go by.    We don't know anyone who has had fertility problems of any sort, or anyone else who has had to come to terms with living childfree.

I'd love to expand our social circle too, but don't really know where to start.    Sorry!!!!    I've been absolutely no help here !!  All I can really say, is that I know exactly how it feels.

Perhaps in due course, there could be a meet-up for people posting to this part of the site.  That would be fab !

Hugs to you all,

Eilidh
xxxx


----------



## Kendra

Hi and thanks for your replies - it really helps knowing that someone else understands where I'm coming from! My DP just couldn't understand what I was on about - he thought I was saying that I wanted to shut myself off totally from all our friends with children and only mix with childless couples regardless of the fact that we might not have anything else in common - derr! I love him to bits but honestly! (Still, on the worst days sometimes it does get so bad that I want to hide away from everyone who has children -so maybe he had a point!)

Eilidh - me too, I'm worried that DP and I will end up as eccentric hermits cut off from everyone (I'm sure the neighbours already think we're mad as we spend so much time gardening)!

KJ - I did a gardening course last year on my own & was looking forward to starting the new term in January -it was fun and the people on the course were really nice - then I had to attend clinic appointments and missed 3 classes - oh well, I'll try joining the term after Easter!

love kendra


----------



## Laine

Eilidh & Kendra

I just wanted to welcome you both to FF! and the Living Childfree board.

Please come and join us for a natter on the March/April chat thread.  Will be nice to get to know you both.

Laine x


----------



## EVR

Hi I am new to all this (this website that is) - We found out 6 years ago we couldn't have children, tried the adoption route but felt it wasn't really for us, so we have resigned ourselves to the fact that we will never have children - although one day we may foster?!? Not 100% sure about that either at present - you do tend to get a bit selfish once the dust settles.  Anyway my hubby and I go to the gym regularly and we have met quite a lot of people - although only 1 childfree couple!  But it does take your mind off things (the gym that is).  If anyone out there wants to get in touch or leave a message, please do as we would like to get another couple/couples point of view on the situation we are in.  

Also gardening as discussed before is a good thing to do to keep you busy!  Anyway bye for now, will be in touch again!


----------



## Eilidh M

Hi Laine,

Sorry to confuse matters, but I'm the member formerly known as Marj !!!

Hope you are ok.  I'll post soon to the chat Board.  Struggling a bit at the moment with some bad AFs (please don't let it be the transition to menopause already    )  and some family stuff which has made me feel so sad about the IF again.

EVR.....the gym is a good idea have been thinking about that one recently.  Basically, just feel I need to get really busy with lots of things to take my mind of the situation.  Work is really quiet just now so that doesn't help much !!

Thanks for posting......look forward to keeping in touch.

Eilidh
xxx


----------



## EJJB

Hi,
I can totally identify with what you you ladies are saying.
I too feel stuck in that just married, too young for kids stage, although we have been married 9 years.  I'm 36, DH 31.
Most of my friends have children, his are a little different, lads will be lads.
We garden, go to the gym and support NCFC  football together.
Although we haven't given up on having children yet, we are looking for a surrogate, I sometimes feel it will never happen and the rest of our lives will be just like this.

Not really sure what to suggest, but if anybodys in Norfolk and fancies meeting up, leave me a message
EJJB
   x 

A little update.
In August this year we met a surrogate, and we are hoping to start trying soon.


----------



## astrid

hi girls
I can relate to the issues raised here and it can be so hard trying to find couples without children..Now i just try and get on with our lives we go to the gym, evening classes and of course walking my dog has given me a new lease of life..
If my friends have children i do tend to choose whether i want to spend the night or day with them and the kids. Or just go out with my hubby..Usually i settle for the latter..
I just want to say also thankyou to the girls that i have met on FF in the area where i live. We have had so many great times and laughs that it has been the best thing meeting everyone..I know it can be difficult if someone does get pregnant, but because they have had so many disapointments and being ttc for along time. There has been a very mutual understanding and empathey between us. So maybe go to some of the local meets  thats a great way of meeting others..Or maybe there will be a meet up for living child free couples sometime in the future?
Its not hard being childless but somehow you go through the different emotions and even though i cannot say its over for me, with time it gets a little easier...and so does enjoying life.
Goodluck..
love astridxxx


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls -really understand all your posts and feel generally very similarly re friendshipsthe w/ends I feel worse -during the week I do Yoga/pottery etc and see friends then at the w/e my friends with kids are all busy with kids things and have to book visits weeks in advance
dh cant see it either -but most of his friends dont have kids whereas all of mine/ours do hence talk of children
maybe we could a meetup ?? Im in Wolverhampton dont think dh would be interested but we could have a gilrs day outif anybody up for it 
sorry my computer is playing up !!
      Sarah x


----------



## Nicky

Holly - thanks for the IM; please count me in!  Jim and I live in Redditch (doubt Jim would join though - bad previous experience).  I don't login that much nowadays but I do pick up relevant messages - look forwrad to hearing from you!  Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## Littlest

Hi Holly
Thanks for the message I would be interested in a meetup. Don't go on FF website that often but I do respond to message notifications.

I will watch this thread. It would be just me and I live near St Albans. Have met Sarah from Wolverhampton before on a workshop and would love to see her again.

cheers

Littlest (also Sarah)


----------



## Juel

Hi girls,
I would be interested in a child free meet-up too....i'll keep checking on this thread to see if we can get a day sorted soon,
luv
juels xxx

p.s i live near Wolverhampton too


----------



## Bel07

Hi Girls

I dont post much any more either however I log on now and again, and I would be interested in meeting up (without DP) as he won't be interested.

I have met Sarah (Sas Jane), Juel and Nicky so it would be great to see them again and the rest of you.

I live in Wolverhampton but don't mind travelling either.

Love Bel


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls - looks like we have some interest in a meet up then -its  also nice that some of us have met each other before (hi Bel and Sarah !)
so far we have then :
me Sarah
      Bel 
      Juels Wolverhampton
      Nicky Redditch
      Sarah (Littlest) St Albans
      Holly Plymouth

anybody else interested - all welcome !!
  I guess we need to decide then where and when
somewhere in the middle  how about a w/e day
sat /sun ??
Holly -not trying to steal your thunder please feel free to organise !!!
p.s. am coming down your way in May to Bigbury for a week with my folks

  speak to you all soon   sarah x


----------



## Kendra

Hi everyone, I'd like to join you for a meetup but it looks like everyone except Holly lives further north than I do! I'm in the South West -anyone else near me?
kendra


----------



## sas jane v

hi Kendra -where are you then and would you want to travel to meet up or prefer something more local to you 

    sarah x


----------



## Laine

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to say that I think this is a good idea for those of you who want to meet other childfree couples.

Look forward to hearing all about it!

Laine x


----------



## jayneanthea

Hello -  I am in Somerset (near Bath) and happy to travel to meet up.  If anyone from South west coming - could come here and then drive up together? (Environmentally friendlier and just plain friendlier!) I am coming to the end of my desperation for a child - something I thought I certainly would never, ever, ever, (even ever!) feel.  Would be good to have a good lunch and a chat! 

Jayne


----------



## Lois

Hi - I would be interested in meeting up - I live near Littlest (Sarah).........although we haven't met yet!

Loisx


----------



## jayneanthea

Hi Lois (and Littlest)

Where are you both?  Let me know and we can all get together soon.

Jayne


----------



## Kendra

Hi Jayne - Good to hear from someone who lives near me - I was beginning to think I was the only childfree woman in this part of the country! I'm in Wiltshire and very close to Bath. It would be lovely to travel together to a meet up.

I'd be interested to hear how you got to feel how you are feeling now about it all. As you say, I can't imagine ever ever ever feeling any different about it to how I feel now (except perhaps worse!).

love Kendra


----------



## jayneanthea

Hi Kendra

If you want to chat my telephone number is [edit by Admin - Phone numbers not allowed!] or if you want to meet up for a coffee in Bath or wherever? Are you Bradford on Avon direction? I travel quite a lot that way at the moment so let me know.

Wherever the big 'gathering' is - maybe the train from Bath might be a good idea as Holly suggested? I think it's a great idea and looking forward to it.

Anyway - I am back at university from Monday but generally around most days on my mobile.

Best wishes

Jayne
X


----------



## jayneanthea

Hi Holly

Saturdays are good for me!
It would be good to travel together - maybe Kendra and I could join you at Bath. 

Anywhere central and easy by train for everyone would be good - what about Oxford?  From Bath we can get a cheap day return for £9.80 leaving Bath at 10 ish or 11ish to arrive after 12 in Oxford and return at 4ish.  Long lunch??  Wolverhampton 'Saturday Day Out' ticket would be £14.00 return.  Which means we can have a glass of wine with lunch !! No cars!! Yeah!

Just suggestions!!! Not trying to organise I promise!!!!!

Jayne


----------



## jayneanthea

Super advance ticket from Plymouth could be £44.00 return.


----------



## Kendra

Hi Girls - 
Jayne -Thanks for yr message - I'll leave a message & my tel no on your personal message board and hopefully we can get to chat.
Holly - it wld be good to make our way to the meet together! yes - Sat or Sun in June (hopefully nice weather by then) sounds fine to me .

looking forward to June now!
kendra


----------



## Eilidh M

Hi Everyone !

This sounds like such a good idea.  Sadly, I'm at the other end of the country (Edinburgh) so a day trip south may be beyond my means, both in terms of time and money.  Honestly, it's cheaper for us to fly abroad than to get the train down south these days !!!!

Anyway, just wanted to add that if anyone is ever in my neck of the woods (Edinburgh is a fab place for a weekend), let me know.  Would love to meet up !!

I'll keep watching this thread to see what you decide to do.  Might be able to sort something out ! 

Lots of Love,

Eilidh M (the Scottish one !!)

xxxx


----------



## booboo40

Hi ladies- I've been posting on the "negative cycle" page for the last couple of weeks and am a really difficult time in deciding where to go from here... but it is looking like the child free life is the way we are leaning towards. Guess I just need to meet up with others in the same boat to chat with people who understand. Haven't really got any friends without kids, so can't get my head round how to move forward with it.

Would love to join you guys on your meet in June (if gatecrashing is allowed !) - live in West Sussex, but am happy to come up to Oxford (as only a couple of hours away).

Hope you don't mind me butting in

Love Caz


----------



## Kendra

Hi Caz - You're not 'butting in' at all - we'd love you to join us.
I know what you mean - I'm looking for ways forward too.

Eilidh  - I wonder if there are any cheap flights around? Seriously, I once flew dayreturn to Glasgow from Stansted for £11! 
love Kendra


----------



## jayneanthea

Hello All

I really didn't want to take over any of the organising at all - honestly!  I just happened to look at  map for somewhere between Wolverhampton, Bath and St Albans and Oxford just jumped out!  I also don't travel much by train so had no idea how much it would cost - so was really surprised to find out how reasonable it was!  That's all...................... 

And Caz, yes definitely - the more the better!  It will be so good to meet everyone! 


Jayne


----------



## Eilidh M

Can anyone advise re transport links ?  Which is the nearest airport?  I'm keen to find out if I could get a special deal.

Thanks,

Eilidh 
xx


----------



## Kendra

Hi again Eildih,
You probably think I'm a real pain in the neck by mentioning cheap flights. 
Just checked couple of websites for UK flights and found a single fare from Edinburgh to Dublin for £1.99 - sorry, I know that's of absolutely no use whatsoever to you but ... flights from Edin go to London, Notts and Bristol with easyJet 
http://www.easyjet.com/

Jayne - I didn't get your tel no as it wasn't allowed on these pages. Can you send it again via Personal Message please?

Kendra


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls -this is looking really good and Oxford fine for me too
Jayne -my kinda gal a long lunch !!!!
June is great and have nothing in my diary at all-the only other thought I had for those travelling a long way would be to have 2 smaller meet more locally e.g.midlands and southern meet 
personally Im happy to go to Oxford  -anybody know anywhere nice 


        Sarah x
p.s. Jayne please feel to organise !!!!!!


----------



## Eilidh M

Thanks Kendra, you're definitely not a pain in the neck !!  Thanks for the suggestions.

Will investigate and see if it's going to be possible.  Quite fancy a wee trip down to Oxford, as I've never been there before.  Might be worth an overnight stay for me so that I can do the tourist bit too.  

I'll check it out once a date has been decided.

Lots of Love, 

Eilidh
XXX


----------



## jayneanthea

Hello again 

Yes, 18th June is good for me.  

DH and his family are from just outside of Oxford so will ask around and see what they come up with.  Something along the line of Browns Wine Bar typeish place  Ooops..... wine mentioned again...........


Jayne


----------



## Juel

Hiya Girlies  

This is all sounding good to me ....except the Saturday bit  .....i work Saturdays so can i be a really big pain in the   & ask for a Sunday meet  .......if it's too awkward please don't worry!!

luv
juels    xxx


----------



## jayneanthea

Hi All

Sundays work for me.

Two lunch venues have been mentioned :

Browns www.browns-restaurants.com 

or Quod www.quod.co.uk

Both nice, similar in costs, Quod is closer to the railway station - it's your call!!

Jayne


----------



## Suzie

hi

i would like to come if possible work permitting, oxford is a couple of hours away for me so thats fine. If its the sunday 19th june that should be ok too
will keep an eye on the thread

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## jayneanthea

Hello 

Shall we decide on date and time?  Brown's seems to be the one chosen so can we all decide who would prefer:

Saturday, 18th June                    1.00pm at Browns?
Jayne (1st choice)

Sunday, 19th June                      1.00pm at Browns?
Jayne (2nd choice)

Browns is about a 10-15 minute walk from the railway station.  Could be a taxi involved, if thought necessary.



Thanks  

Jayne


----------



## booboo40

Hi guys - I'm easy on either of those - I'll just go with the flow !! Looking forward to meeting up other people in the same boat. Is everyone coming without DH's/DP's ?

Love Caz xx


----------



## Juel

Hi ladies  

Sunday at 1.00 is good for me   ......hope that's ok with everyone else  

luv
juels xx


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls 

    can do either (probably prefer Sat) but Sun ok
have had a look at the menu and veggie food looks great - will need to walk it all off back to station afterwards !!!

  Olive - glad you are thinking of coming the more the merrier
...how many have we got so far then 


    Sarah x


----------



## Kendra

Hi everyone - either day fine for me (Sats probably better as far as taking train goes - don't they always save 'engineering works' for Sundays?) ,

kendra


----------



## Topsy

Hi girls

Have been neglecting FF for a while-how could I- but thrilled to come back to see so much activity.  I'd love to come along if you've room for one more!  I live in Cardiff and could get train from there or Bristol.  Probably won't bring dh

Thanks Holly for your message-have attempted to send one back to you but it's the first time I've done it so not sure if it worked!

Love to you all

Topsy
xxx


----------



## Kendra

Hi Holly - I'm still here too! How are things with you? The sun is shining outside and I just can't seem to settle down to achieve anything this morning - feeling restless!
I received a book from Jayne yesterday (Thanks Jayne - I'll be in touch soon!) about living childfree - I glanced through it quickly and burst into tears! Had a good long heartwrenching sob  and felt so much better afterwards, I suppose I'd been bottling things up for a while! I told DP later and he said ' There, there, that's all right then, I don't mind you crying as long as I'm not there when you do it'! He meant it in a kindly way!!! Men!

More To Life doesn't seem to have a web site - what do they offer exactly?

love Kendra


----------



## Eilidh M

Hi Girls !

I'm still here too !    No sunshine at this end of the country though  , just our usual east coast fog !

Holly....sorry to hear that the job didn't work out, but there's no point in continuing with something which isn't right for you.  Have you any new plans or are you waiting until you relocate ?

Kendra....I find some books  and tv programmes on the subject really quite upsetting .  I stupidly decided to watch the C4 programme last night and it just made me feel so sad all over again.  I think DH is going to ban me from watching these programmes !!!    Supernanny is good for some aversion therapy though  

I found an American website recently www.childlessnotbychoice.com

It's worth a look as there are some different perspectives there, and it's very American (no offence to any American's out there - I love your country  ).

Thinking of you all.

Lots of love,

Eilidh
xxx


----------



## jayneanthea

Hello All

Glad you received the book - it's so difficult to even think it may be the way forward - I know when I was told about the book, I bought it thinking it was not going to be of any use as I still wanted to have a family - maybe that is why in parts I found it condescending.  I am not sure now.  I think the idea that any book is going to help to any great degree is false - it just to me at least seems it's a long haul of little things that start to weigh on the other side of the seesaw until one day you realise you have missed the boat and you still have to get on with life.  I have spent so many years just planning my life around this' magical family scenario and here I am on the other side of it.  I still think I should have tried one more time, but I am the driving force and DH is not bothered about having children at all and has never been - so all decisions were with me and I am not selfish by nature so as my life with him is wonderful = why change it?  Strange reasoning but still have regrets - SO ANYONE OUT THERE umming and ahing - I would say - just do IT!!!! Then maybe regret it - not the other way around!!!

See you all soon - 18th June sounds great!!!


----------



## Topsy

Hi girls

I'm still here too!  Work has been busy lately-less time to think about all this-probably a good thing but of course it never goes away.  Am still up for Oxford meet-have just cast vote, well impressed with the poll.

Hope you're all OK on this miserable Monday.  

My dh is having mild mid-life crisis brought on by turning 40 and realising he won't be a dad. He might quit his job which has been v stressful this last year.  I'd then be sole breadwinner while we work out what to do with our lives. I'm quite happy about this- he says he will do up house and have nice tea on table when I get home from work!  I feel we need to take some risks after years of hoping for babies making us unadventurous.

Supernanny is great aversion therapy isn't it?  

Hugs
Topsy


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls -still here too

pciking up after feeling very tired post virus -now looking forward to my hols and finally finished our kitchen !
Topsy -my dh took voluntary redundancy 6 yrs ago and is a wonderful househusband -walks the dog /washes up/hoovers etc still able to play golf too so dont feel too sorry for him !
...he also went to college to do sculpture course after spending 25 yrs as telephone engineer so worth the change altho we missed a bit of money at first am now earning what we both used to earn and now work 4 days myself so go for it
...it will take some adjusting to tho !

      hi to everyone else !
                        Sarah x


----------



## Juel

Hiya Ladies  

Hope everyone is well & looking forward to the meet-up.....sorry to say that i wont be able to make it as it looks like Saturday will be the day & i work Saturdays so hopefully we might do another one later in the year?? & i'll get chance to meet you all then  

luv n hugs to you all
juels xxx


----------



## sas jane v

Juel -sorry to hear you cant make it -you cant have a day off was looking forward to meeting you as have spoken to you before -otherwise maybe we could organise a local meet up in Wolves/Kwinford area sometime if we get any takers  a balti would be nice !!!!!

    sarah xx 

p.s.now Im starving!


----------



## jayneanthea

I's all gone rather quiet out there!!  Glad to see we have 7 meeting in Oxford on Saturday, 18th June at Browns.  As it's anonymous - who is coming along  and how will we know each other at Browns?  Will we all be carrying a copy of  Gardeners World....?


 

Jayne


----------



## sas jane v

Hi Jayne and everyone else
  just checking in re our meet-up and wondered if anybody minds if a friend comes too -she is an observer of the site at the mo but would love to come and meet us unless anybody has any objections
...how about if we wear something ribbon  and do we need to book a table do you think then at least wed know where we were eating  just a thought

    Sarah x


----------



## jayneanthea

Ribbons - Great idea!  I dont think Browns will take bookings its a bit of a lottery you arrive and they seat you or tell you how long it will take etc.  Is that still ok? 

I have just spoken with them and they suggest we get there for 11.30 ish (not all of us need to be that early!) but we can have a drink at the bar if necessary before being seated.  At that time, the manager suggested we should be able to have a table straight away however on guarantees.  It's is usually good food though and a nice buzzy atmosphere. 

The more the merrier - I think so too!

Looking forward to it too !

Jayne


----------



## sam1

Hi there, Im Sam and I live in Suffolk.  My partner and I have been ttc for 5 years.  Im 41, he's 43.  we've had 5 IVF attempts, all failed, but we are going for ONE LAST GO later this month.  After that, we are going to accept it and live child free too.  I would LOVE to meet up with you all!  But I cant make that weekend !  Which is really annoying!  Does anyone else live in Suffolk or Norfolk, I suffer from not knowing any childfree couples.  All my friends hve children too and it can be difficult.
Thanks!  It's comforting to know that other people are out there in the same boat.
Sam xxxxx


----------



## Kendra

Hi Sam,

I'm not in Norfolk/Suffolk but just wanted to say hi and good luck for your IVF!

kendra


----------



## Juel

Hi Sarah......Sadly Saturdays are our busiest day & i work for myself so it'd cost me big time if i took the day off   but i'm up for a local meet up if we get some interest.....Curry....yummy my favorite!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok,havn't been online much lately so i'm out of touch with everyone.....sorry!!  ......must try to catch up!!!!! 

luv n hugs to you all   ,
juel xxxxx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Sam, 
I'm in Norfolk, and will be appearing on Radio Suffolk next Friday morning June 3rd between 10 and 1pm, talking about our search for a surrogate.
Haven't quite given up yet, but may have to reconcile ourselves to it.
Would be nice to hear from you.
EJJB
   x


----------



## Eilidh M

Hi Everyone,

    Sadly, I don't think I going to manage lunch on 17th after all.  I've investigated all the travel options for me to come from Edinburgh to Oxford , and it's just mad.  The train takes around 6 hours  !!  I can't even make a long weekend of it, as we are too busy at work to take time off in June    .

I'm really sad to miss out this time, but we'll just have to arrange another lunch soon.

Hope you are all doing ok,

Love, 

Eilidh
XX


----------



## sam1

Hi there,
Thanks for sending me a message!  I wont be able to hear your radio broadcast as Ill be down in London but BEST OF LUCK!  Surrogacy is a route that my partner and I have not even thought about, but I hope all goes well for you.  Whereabouts in Norfolk do you live?  I live in Suffolk near a place called FRAMLINGHAM .  There is another lady called Astrid who lives in Essex and who may come to Suffolk to meet up.  Perhaps you could come too, as Suffolk is half way between the 3 places!?  My partner and I love Norfolk, especially the North coast.  West Runton campsite is great, as we can walk to the pub one way and the beach the other... bliss! 
I don't really know you story, how long you've been trying etc.  
Let me know if you fancy meeting.
Sam xxx


----------



## astrid

hello Girls
I just wanted to wish you Ejjb all the luck with your surrogacy plight on the radio. I really hope that you get some success...
Sam its been lovely chatting to you, i hope to see you sometime....
Concerning the big meet up i would love it to happen, because i think that we would all gain by meeting up...What would be the best way around it? Also for girls like Elildth who live in Scotland, its quite difficult to organise for such long distances....
I just want to say thankyou for all the support that this thread has brought me and i would love to say this in person to you all...
Lets hope we can find away around this...
love astridxx


----------

